

Voxeo Labs Announces Ameche - The world’s first Telco Communications PaaS - johntdyer
http://news.yahoo.com/voxeo-labs-announces-ameche-world-first-telco-communications-160624260.html

======
sciurus
We're really excited about this! Lots of Voxeo Labs employees have HN
accounts, so feel free to ask us questions.

For technical details, visit <http://voxeolabs.com/ameche/technology/>

~~~
antiterra
You would have done better linking to the technology page (gushing marketspeak
and "Cloud _Communicartions_ APIs" notwithstanding) in the first place,
instead of the barely decipherable press release. Explain what you offer
before you throw gobbledygook like "cPaaS" at us.

In the past, I've Voxeo IVR platforms, and they were relatively serviceable,
if poorly documented. I'm confused about the division between Voxeo Labs and
Voxeo, why the separate entity?

~~~
visionik
Thank you for the feedback and for pointing out the typo on the technology
page.

We discussed the "language" issue extensively before this announcement. The
fundamental challenge we faced was that this announcement - at this time - is
not targeted at developers. The "gushing market-speak" and press release
language were intended for a specific audience. Based on the companies who
contacted us to learn more about Ameche yesterday, it appears we reached our
specific target market as we desired.

We will have a more in-depth, technology and developer focused Ameche
announcement and release at a later time.

You mentioned "In the past, I've [used] Voxeo IVR platforms..." and I wanted
to comment on that.

Voxeo's IVR platform (Prophecy) is recognized by Gartner and Datamonitor as
industry leading. Prophecy is used in the largest IVR deployments in the world
(more than 50,000 ports for a single customer application) and the smallest
(single-line micro-banking applications in Africa).

Voxeo is also extremely customer focused. We have a reputation for being so
that is shown by our customer retention rate (over 99%) and customer
satisfaction scores.

I and everyone else at Voxeo are extremely interested in improving Prophecy
and our other products in any way possible. If you have any specific criticism
of our platforms or our documentation I'd love to hear it. I'll pay you for
your time to talk with us about the things you disliked. Please let me know if
you'd be up for that. You can reply here or contact me via @visionik on
Twitter.

Thanks again,

-Jonathan (Chairman of Voxeo)

------
anders94
I'm still a little lost on exactly what this is. The only two things I found
under the technology link were node.js and SmartOS. Do you spin up
SmartOS/node instances and somehow hook SIP to them? Can you give us a
technical explanation?

~~~
maratd
> Do you spin up SmartOS/node instances and somehow hook SIP to them?

That's the impression I got too. The code sample suggests almost a middle
layer? Regular users place phone calls as normal using regular phones, while
this middle layer is triggered based on conditions and performs actions.

Very cool, if that's the case.

~~~
sciurus
Yep, that's a good summary. Ameche Apps run inside your phone company’s
network and can take actions on your live conversations.

There's a diagram of how the different components would plug together with a
phone company's IMS network at
[http://voxeolabs.com/files/2012/10/NetworkArchitectureFull.p...](http://voxeolabs.com/files/2012/10/NetworkArchitectureFull.png)

